#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Monthly Review

## Olive Yao

.


Monthly Review


About Monthly Review

GESCHIEDENIS  _Monthly Review_ begon met publicatie in New York City in mei 1949. Het eerste nummer bevatte het hoofdartikel "Waarom socialisme?" door Albert Einstein. Vanaf het begin sprak _Monthly Review_ voor een kritisch maar levendig socialisme, onafhankelijk van welke politieke organisatie dan ook. In een tijdperk van repressie door de Koude Oorlog publiceerde het tijdschrift baanbrekende analyses van de politieke economie, het imperialisme en de strijd in de Derde Wereld, voortbouwend op de rijke erfenis van het marxistische denken zonder gebonden te zijn aan een enge visie of partijlijn. De door McCarthy geleide inquisitie richtte zich op de oorspronkelijke redacteuren van _MR_, Paul Sweezy en Leo Huberman, die met succes terugvochten. Tegen deze verwachtingen in groeide het lezerspubliek en de invloed van het tijdschrift gestaag, en in 1952 publiceerde Monthly Review Press zijn eerste titel, I.F. Stone's _Hidden History of the Korean War_.

In de daaropvolgende jaren zestig opstand tegen kapitalisme, imperialisme en ongelijkheid speelde _MR_ een mondiale rol. Een generatie activisten ontving een niet gering deel van hun opleiding als abonnee van het tijdschrift en lezers van Monthly Review Press-boeken. In de decennia daarna, met de opkomst van het neoliberalisme en opeenvolgende kapitalistische crises, heeft _MR_ zich gehouden aan zowel radicale kritiek als de opbouw van een rechtvaardige economie en samenleving.

(...)

VANDAAG  Onder de huidige redactiecommissie, onder leiding van John Bellamy Foster, zet het tijdschrift zijn lange traditie voort van het analyseren van wat nieuw is, samen met de even belangrijke taak om het langere proces te bekijken. Die traditie, zoals samengevat door Paul Sweezy, is om 'het heden als geschiedenis' te zien. In 2006 begon _MR_ met een dagelijks webmagazine, MRzine, dat in 2017 werd gemigreerd naar een nieuw project, MR Online, een forum voor samenwerking en communicatie tussen radicale activisten, schrijvers en wetenschappers over de hele wereld.

(...)

vertaling _google translate_




MR Online

----------


## Olive Yao

.


MR Online

Monthly Review _on line_ post veel publicaties van andere websites.

Bijvoorbeeld Anatomy of a Coup: How CIA front laid foundations for Ukraine war

"Voor de hand liggende voorbeelden van geheime acties van de Central Intelligence Agency in het buitenland zijn tegenwoordig moeilijk te identificeren, afgezien van incidentele erkende calamiteiten, zoals de langlopende poging van $ 1 miljard om de regering van Syri omver te werpen, via financiering, training en bewapening van barbaarse jihadistische groepen.

Voor een deel komt dit voort uit het feit dat veel van de traditionele verantwoordelijkheden en activiteiten van de CIA worden uitbesteed aan "openlijke" organisaties, met name het National Endowment for Democracy (NED).

De toenmalige CIA-directeur William Casey stond aan de basis van de oprichting van NED in november 1983. Hij probeerde een openbaar mechanisme op te zetten om oppositiegroepen, activistische bewegingen en mediakanalen in het buitenland te ondersteunen die zich zouden bezighouden met propaganda en politiek activisme om 'vijandelijke' regimes te ontwrichten, destabiliseren en uiteindelijk te verdrijven. Verhulling met een menselijk gezicht, om een frase te bedenken."
google translate, enkele aanpassingen

Dit artikel is geknipt voor Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige Westen.

De auteur is Kit Klarenberg op zijn blog Kit's Newsletter




Onafhankelijke journalisten hebben vaak een blog op Substack


_logo van Substack_

----------


## mrz

Uhm... 

"Ik werk bij de CIA, eet vlees. schiet mensen en dieren dus dood." Ik houd van de zon... Het regent te weinig (overal) dus ja ik ben heel dom."

Zucht..

Tjsa... 

Maarja.... ook ik heb neiging dingen veels te letterlijk te nemen..  :cheefbek: 

Ze doen echt soms heel erg hun best wel you know.. :/

 :grote grijns: 

Uhm... ff heel eerlijk...

Mijn oren hebben eergisteren meer genoten dan van wat voor muziek al die jaren dan ook..

Just saying :O  :grote grijns: 

Lol... I'll give you this ..

"iedere dag shampoo" daar waar ik jaren in "vriezer" werd gezet haha!

No, I'm not gay.. Ik ben gewoon te goed voor deze wereld.. Thank you. :P

Als niemand je woorden serieus neemt, dan blijf je acteren. lol... En ja .. ik ben vast een engel ja thnx.

God zei tegen me dat ik genees als jij jezelf bent en niet mij "bugged" for whatever stupid reason in the past lol. Dusse.... en ja... de red bull en ijsjes waren om te belonen toen je minder tot niet aan het acteren was...

Lol! You get me now?  :grote grijns:  Take care!

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Whodunnit?  Facts related to the sabotage attack on the Nord Stream pipelines

blog 28 september 2022  

ook op Monthy Review 28 september 2022


"Rusland heeft geen motief om de pijpleidingen die het bezit te vernietigen. Dit zijn waardevolle activa op lange termijn en het gas dat er gisteren uit ontsnapte, was op zichzelf al zo'n 600 tot 800 miljoen dollar waard.

Een pijpleiding die kon worden uit- en weer ingeschakeld, was een hefboom voor Rusland dat het enige onderhandelingsmacht gaf. Een vernietigde pijpleiding geeft Rusland geen hefboomwerking. Dit is echt elementair. Dat kan men niet wegdraaien."


Dit is wel het grondigste verslag van feiten tot nu toe. Zo komen vluchtbewegingen aan de orde.




Als het VS regime de sabotage gepleegd heeft, zijn de EU en EU-lidstaten niet soeverein over onze energie. Laat de EU dat toe? Zullen de EU en lidstaten dit toedekken?


Zie ook Internationalist 360 posts #8 en #9

en Consortium News vanaf post #5

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Als een medium afhankelijk is of juist niet, zegt dat weinig over de waarheid van het nieuws. Ook onafhankelijke mensen kunnen keihard liegen. 


.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Zie ook Internationalist 360 posts #8 en #9
> 
> en Consortium News vanaf post #5



Zegt echt niets. Vliegtuigen met een geheime missie zetten de transponder uit. Dan ontvang je dus geen ADS-B data. Dus zie je niks. Daarom is MH370 nog steeds "zoek". Die vluchten hierboven waren dus geen gevoelige missie. 



.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Op 26 september, de dag dat het lek ontdekt werd, heel merkwaardige vliegbewegingen. Herkomst toestel en type etc onbekend. Op het eind "verdwijnt" het toestel van de radar : transponder uit. 




Ik heb flightradar24 gold, dus kun kan historie etc terugkijken.

*flighttrack* - 26 september 2022, 01:56UTC

Overigens het toestel "verscheen" uit het niets plots op de rader noordelijk van Schotland.

Vervolgens vloog het over Denemarken naar Polen, waar het een serie holdings vloog westelijk van Gdansk, daarbij van zeer dichtbij gevolgd door een viermotorig toestel.

Gezien het verloop van de vlucbt(en) boven Europa is het onwaarschijnlijk dat het een Russisch toestel betrof. Dat zou nooit het luchtruim kunnen doorkruisen. Verder onderzoek volgt!


.



.

----------


## mrz

Wow Rob!!!

Ik volg al tijdje:

https://weather-radar-live.com/rain-radar/

En verbaasd me dat er bijna nooit radarregengegevens boven Amazone zijn...

Nu kan dat iets zijn dat het in oerwoud altijd regent of "vocht" lokaal blijft..

Maar vindt het wel typisch.... Australie heeft het ook niet makkelijk.. Zelden regen....

Chili daarentegen...  :grote grijns:  :P

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Vervolg

Nog niks :



En daar is ie:



Op 25 september om 23:27 utc (en tevens local time 23:27) verschijnt plotseling uit het niets op de radar een tweemotorig straalvliegtuig, vliegend op Flightlevel 310, 31.000 voet met 500 knopen groundspeed, noordelijk van Schotland. Zonder registratie- en type-kenmerken. Een voor een civiel toestel gebruikelijke snelheid en hoogte op die plaats. Niet ver in de buurt van dat toestel vliegt er een toestel van Wizz air, een airbus a321 op FL350, komend van Reykjavik met bestemming Katowice. Het misterieuze toestel zou ook van IJsland kunnen zijn gekomen, of anders van de VS via een transatlantische route langs of over Groenland. Alle andere mogelijke startpunten zijn minder aannemelijk. Het toestel vliegt richting Denemarken waar het op 26 september 2022 om 00:32 utc aankomt. De vlucht noordelijk van Schotland tot de Deense kust duurde dus 65 minuten. Het toestel houdt dezelfde hoogte en snelheid aan, FL310 en 472 kts. Vanwege (vermoedelijke afgenomen staartwind) is de grondspeed iets lager geworden. Op de noordelijke Atlantische route zijn er sterke straalwinden (jetstream) in oostelijke richting die afnemen naar het zuiden. Op 00:54 utc, verlaat het toestel Denemarken. De vlucht boven Denemarken heeft daarmee 22 minuten geduurt. En gezien de drukte boven Denemarken moet Air Traffic Control daarvan op de hoogte zijn geweest, want ATC moet zorgen voor voldoende separatie tussen vliegtuigen. In elk geval stond de transponder van het toestel aan en werden hoogte en snelheid doorgegeven en was daarmee dus zichtbaar op de ATC radar zonder verdere identificatie. Zonder vluchtnummer, zonder type aanduiding, zonder registratie etc. Om 00:56 utc volgt een koerswijzing van -30⁰ boven de Baltische zee richting het eilandje Bornholm. Om 01:03 utc volgt weer een koerswijziging van +30⁰ boven de Baltische zee richting de Poolse kust. Negen minuten later om 01:14 utc vliegt het toestel over de kust van Polen het land binnen. In de buurt van de plaats Koszalin. In de buurt van Chojnice begint het toestel aan het vliegen van "holdings". Drie in totaal. Om 01:22 utc begint het toestel aan de eerste holding op FL240. Het is dus ook gedaald van FL310 die het nog vloog bij de Poolse kust. De groundspeed is vrij hoog voor een normale holding, 425 kts. 

De start van de holding. 



Wie goed kijkt ziet nog een tweede toestel (vier motorig) midden in de holding. Daarover straks meer!

Wordt vervolgt



.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Groot nieuws volgt snel. Stay tuned!

@Revisor en @Olive : jullie hadden allebij gelijk. (En ik dus niet).




.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Sinds 14 juli 2021 zijn er op Kevlavik IJsland 4 US Airforce F15 jachtvliegtuigen gestationeerd. 


F15 in een hangaar op IJsland. 

3x F15C plus 1x F15E

Bron : *NATO*

Een van deze 4 toestellen is vermoedelijk het misterieuze vliegtuig dat plotseling en uit het niets op de radar verscheen op 25 september om 23:27 utc op FL310, zuidelijk van IJsland.

Het ligt tamelijk voor de hand dat voor deze relatief verre operatie boven de Baltische zee, de enige F15E is gebruikt, als enige long range attack aircraft. Ik weet nog niet wat de registratie is van deze IJslandse F15E. Dit toestel is tijdens de holding boven Polen op 25 september bijgetankt op 24.000 ft. door een eveneens Amerikaanse KC135 met registratie 57-1483. Deze Boeing 707 tanker was vertrokken uit Frankfurt Hahn en keerde daar ook weer naar terug. Het begin en eind zonder ADS-B data, wat er op duidt dat op dat deel van de vlucht de transponder uit stond.

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Vervolg holding boven Polen

Om ongeveer 01:33 utc als de KC135 en F15 heel dicht bij elkaar komen in de holding boven Polen en vliegend op FL240 start vermoedelijk het bijtanken.


De F15 in de holding. (Rood) de KC 135 eronder zichtbaar in geel.


De KC135 in de holding (Rood) de F15 zichtbaar in geel.

Die KC135 kwam zoals gezegd dus uit Frankfurt Hahn met als doel de uit IJsland afkomstige F15 bij te tanken. Dat duidt ook weer op een long range operatie.

Wacht even, dit klopt niet helemaal. Ik zie net dat de KC135 om 01:33 utc op 24.975 ft zit en de F15 op 24025 ft en met een klim begint. Het tanken kan dus nog niet op 01:33 utc zijn begonnen.

Nog even wat aanvullende informatie over de Noord Atlantische route op 25 september tussen 17:00 utc en 23:27 utc (het moment van verschijnen van de F15 ten zuiden van IJsland. Ik heb aandachtig gekeken naar vliegverkeer op de noord-Atlantische route. Tussen de VS en IJsland en binnen de genoemde tijden zijn er gn KC135 tankers actief geweest, waardoor het uitgesloten is dat de F15 uit de VS afkomstig zou kunnen zijn. Die afstand zou de F15 naar Polen niet zonder eerder bijtanken hebben kunnen bereiken. Daarmee acht ik de kans dat het misterieuze vliegtuig uit Kevlavik IJsland afkomstig is uitermate waarschijnlijk. En dat het daarbij om de enige F15E gaat lijkt mij voor de hand liggen.

Verder zag ik noord-westelijk van Schotland een Lockeed van de RAF. Ook die verscheen uit het niets. Daarover straks meer.

Verder met het bijtanken in de holding. Om 01:40 vliegt de F15 op 24.700 ft en de KC135 op 25.000 ft. Tussen 01:33 en 01:40 is de F15 bezig met een klim vanuit 24.000 ft om bij de KC135 te komen. Om 01:47 zit de F15 op 24.900 ft. D.w.z. 100 ft onder de KC135. Dat is met de foutmarges een verwaarloosbaar verschil. Beide toestellen vliegen gelijktijdig de bocht van de holding en zitten op dezelfe track. In het volgende deel van de holding varieert de hoogte van de F15 tussen de 24.825 en 24.925 ft. Dat kan ook een afwijking zijn vanwege foute gegevens. Na twee holdings vliegt een civiele Boeing 737-800 van Swiftair flight 5102 (Leipzig - Gdansk) op exact dezelfde route boven de F15/KC135 in tegenovergestelde richting. De 737 op 29.000 ft. dus 4000 ft boven de F15/KC135. De toestellen passeren elkaar op 02:21 utc. Uiteraard hebben de piloten van de 737 de twee toestellen zien voorbijkomen op het navigatie display die via ADS-B data andere toestellen in de nabijheid uitbeeld in de vorm van een stipje op het scherm met daarbij het hoogte verschil. In dit geval twee witte stipjes met -40 (-4000 ft). Dit als onderdeel van TCAS een systeem dat waakt over botsgevaar met ander verkeer. Inmiddels vliegen de F15 en KC135 al een uur in de holding. Om 02:26 is het tanken zeker beindigd en vliegt de F15 van de holding weg. 


F15 rood, KC135 geel.

Wordt vervolgd. 

.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Groot nieuws volgt snel. Stay tuned!
> 
> @Revisor en @Olive : jullie hadden allebij gelijk. (En ik dus niet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ik vind niet dat ik gelijk heb, want ik weet niet wie het gedaan heeft. Het lijkt mij alleen niet aannemelijk dat Rusland haar eigen glazen ingooit mbt haar macht over de gaspijplijn. Bij heimelijke acties en zo kun je nooit direct weten wat er zich echt heeft afgespeeld.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> .
> @Revisor en @Olive : jullie hadden allebij gelijk. (En ik dus niet).





> Ik vind niet dat ik gelijk heb, want ik weet niet wie het gedaan heeft.


Dacht hetzelfde toen ik Robs post las.

Oorlogspropaganda speelt een grote rol. Dan moet je heel terughoudend zijn met denken dat je iets weet.

Zoals Anne Morelli schrijft, Twijfel altijd, over wat men ons opdringt n over wat we er zelf over menen te weten.

Toppie bezig Rob, zo maken we er een informatief forum van. Nog eigen onderzoek ook.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Wat ik beschreven heb over een vlucht van een amerikaans jachtvliegtuig - zeer waarschijnlijk een F15 gestationeerd op en vertrokken van IJsland - op 25 en 26 september bevat teveel details van niet relevante zaken. Ik kan verder geen conclusie trekken over het doel van die vlucht er alleen naar gissen. Efin, ik laat het maar staan, want de feiten kloppen wel, maar zijn vermoedelijk niet relevant in relatie met de sabotage in de Baltische zee, waar het toestel over is gevlogen en op een zeker moment "van de radar verdween". Zal nog wel een afbeelding plaatsen van dat laatste deel van de vlucht welke plaatsvond boven de plaats waar een lek in nortstream ontstond. In ieder geval kan een jachtvliegtuig geen doel op de zeebodem raken. Dat is alleen mogelijk met een marine vaartuig. De reden dat die F15 daar vloog was vermoedelijk omdat er op zee een aantal verdachte schepen voeren. 




Het eilandje links boven in de afbeelding is Bornholm. Verder een deel van Polen en de Baltische zee zichtbaar. Het toestel vloog circkels over de plek waar de sabotage is gepleegd. Overigens vond die sabotage plaats nadat het toestel opsteeg in Kevlavik. De explosie van Nord Stream 2 vond plaats om 02:03 op het moment dat het toestel nog aan het bijtanken was boven Polen. 



.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Efin, ik laat het maar staan, want de feiten kloppen wel, maar zijn vermoedelijk niet relevant in relatie met de sabotage in de Baltische zee, waar het toestel over is gevlogen en op een zeker moment "van de radar verdween".


Natuurlijk laten staan! Hartstikke interessant wat je hier doet. Heb het dan ook snel opgeslagen, voor het geval dat ...

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> .
> 
> 
> Natuurlijk laten staan! Hartstikke interessant wat je hier doet. Heb het dan ook snel opgeslagen, voor het geval dat ...



Weet je ik zag over het hoofd, en dat is wel heel relevant voor de tijdlijn, dat de explosie van Nord Stream 2 plaatsvond om 02:03. Ik dacht aanvankelijk dat dit 02:03 utc was. Maar dat was 02:03 cest. (Local time) En dat is gelijk aan 00:03 utc. Om 00:03 zat de F15 nog op twee uur en veertig minuten vliegen af van de Baltische zee. Dus kn de F15 fysiek niet betrokken zijn geweest bij de sabotage. Mogelijk was er alarm geslagen over bepaalde bewegingen van schepen op de Baltische zee en werd die F15 daar naartoe gezonden.


De lokale tijd in Polen is utc +2. Als je op flightrader24 kijkt dan heb je te maken met utc tijd. In het geval van Polen moet je daar dus 2 uur bij op tellen. Wil je van de Poolse lokale tijd terug naar utc trek je er 2 uur af. Dat jachtvliegtuig was dus niet boven de Baltische zee toen de eerste explosie plaatsvond van Nord Stream 2. Later diezelfde dag waren er op 19:03 (cest) nog 3 explosie's op een andere plaats waarbij Nord Stream 1 en 2 gesaboteerd werden. 

Ik had eergisteren nog gekeken op flightradar24 of er op 26 september n 02:03 cest / 00:03 utc tot 23:00 cest / 21:00 utc ook in dat gebied boven de Baltische zee eventueel nog jachtvliegtuigen actief waren of de Boeing KC135. Dat was niet het geval. Zeker overdag zullen militaire vliegtuigen hun transponder aanhebben vanwege de veiligheid en daarmee dus zichtbaar zijn op de radar. Er was niets te zien dus was er waarschijnlijk ook niets. Honderd procent uitsluiten kun je dat natuurlijk nooit.


.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Self-determination, referenda and the rights of minorities 

Defend Democracy Press 19 november 2022

MR Online 22 november 2022


Zelfbeschikking, referenda en rechten van minderheden

Arnaud Develay interviewt Alfred de Zayas. Beide zijn jurist in het internationaal recht.

(...)

Wat moeten de criteria zijn om te beoordelen of het recht op zelfbeschikking gaat boven de territoriale en bestuurlijke integriteit/cohesie van een reeds gevestigde staat?

Alfred de Zayas: 

Geen van beide rechten is absoluut. Beide zijn belangrijke internationaalrechtelijke beginselen die naast elkaar kunnen bestaan in de context van de ene "op regels gebaseerde internationale orde" die we kennen: het VN-Handvest. Sommige internationale juristen hebben het concept van "afscheiding als oplossing" uitgevonden, dat ik verwerp als een kunstmatige "doctrine", omdat het onmogelijk is om een objectieve drempel vast te stellen.

Een betere benadering is om het overkoepelende principe van duurzame vrede toe te passen, dat de kern vormt van het VN-Handvest. Het is niet de uitoefening van zelfbeschikking die oorlogen veroorzaakt, maar de onterechte ontkenning ervan. Sterker nog, de ontkenning van zelfbeschikking heeft sinds 1945 in talloze gevallen geleid tot gewapende conflicten. Het is de taak van de VN en de Veiligheidsraad om bedreigingen en schendingen van de vrede in de zin van artikel 39 VN-Handvest te voorkomen. Daarom is het de taak van de VN om de verwezenlijking van het recht op zelfbeschikking als strategie voor conflictpreventie te waarborgen.


andere publicatie:

Jure Vidmar  Remedial secession in international law: theory and (lack of) practice
(2010) 

Abstract

It is generally accepted in international legal scholarship that the right of self-determination is limited by the principle of territorial integrity of states. Yet the inverted reading of the elaboration of this principle in the Declaration on Principles of International Law suggests that a state may not avail itself of the principle of territorial integrity if it does not possess a government representing the whole people belonging to its territory. Such an interpretation has some notable support in judicial writings and even some limited support in jurisprudence. It is suggested that secession may be the last resort for ending oppression. This doctrine is often referred to as remedial secession. The article considers the theory and practice of remedial secession and points out that its theoretical foundations are rather weak. It concludes that secession is never an entitlement, not even in a situation of severe oppression. Yet it may well be that international recognition is more likely to be granted when oppressed peoples try to create their own state. Thus, although not an entitlement, remedial secession may be given effect through recognition. In the United Nations Charter era, the secessions of Bangladesh and Kosovo and the dissolutions of the Soviet Union and Yugoslavia are sometimes invoked as situations upholding the remedial secession doctrine. The article analyses these situations and concludes that none of them proves that state practice accepts remedial secession as a legal entitlement. Therefore, the remedial secession doctrine not only has weak theoretical foundations, but also no support in state practice. 


Er wordt gesuggereerd dat afscheiding het laatste redmiddel kan zijn om een einde te maken aan onderdrukking.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Washington Bullets: A History of the CIA, Coups, and Assassinations

by Vijay Prashad


While applauding itself as an oasis of democracy, the United States, in reality, is a superpower intent on infiltrating foreign governments, obliterating entire cultures, and carrying out murderous military interventions in developing countries the world over. _Washington Bullets_ is about the bullets sent by architects of U.S. imperialism  the nations political and economic elites  to crush revolutions, assassinate democratically elected leaders, and to destroy hope. 

Focusing on the rising national liberation movements in the Third World after the Second World War and continuing up to the present, historian and journalist Vijay Prashad delivers a scathing indictment of U.S. imperialism, from the 1953 CIA-sponsored coup in Iran, to the twenty-first-century ousters of Dilma Rousseff in Brazil and Evo Morales in Bolivia.

Prashad, relying on his vast library of U.S. government documents, records of multinational corporations, speeches of despots, and memoirs of functionaries (including the complete works of Henry Kissinger), has assembled a fascinating  and appalling  account of just where and how the United States has perpetrated its global fight against terror or drugs or communism.

But embedded in the history of U.S. imperialism is the history of worldwide resistance. _Washington Bullets_ is also a book about hope and the possibilities offered by millions of, as yet, unsung heroes. Reading these stories, we cant help but see the need to work together to save the earth, and create a new world of real democracy for the oppressed and the masses. We are the masses, Evo Morales writes in the books preface. And the masses, over time, will win.


_vertaling_

Terwijl ze zichzelf toejuichen als een oase van democratie, zijn de Verenigde Staten in werkelijkheid een supermacht die erop uit is buitenlandse regeringen te infiltreren, hele culturen uit te wissen en moorddadige militaire interventies uit te voeren in ontwikkelingslanden over de hele wereld. _Washington Bullets_ gaat over de kogels die architecten van het imperialisme van de VS  de politieke en economische elites van het land  afvuurden om revoluties neer te slaan, democratisch gekozen leiders te vermoorden en hoop te vernietigen.

Historicus en journalist Vijay Prashad richt zich op de opkomende nationale bevrijdingsbewegingen in de Derde Wereld na de Tweede Wereldoorlog en gaat door tot op de dag van vandaag en levert een vernietigende aanklacht tegen het VS-imperialisme, van de door de CIA gesponsorde staatsgreep in Iran in 1953 tot de twintig- eerste-eeuwse verdrijvingen van Dilma Rousseff in Brazili en Evo Morales in Bolivia.

Prashad heeft, vertrouwend op zijn uitgebreide bibliotheek van VS overheidsdocumenten, archieven van multinationale ondernemingen, toespraken van despoten en memoires van functionarissen (waaronder het complete werk van Henry Kissinger), een fascinerend  en ontzettend  verslag verzameld van waar en hoe de Verenigde Staten hun wereldwijde "strijd tegen terreur" of "drugs" of "communisme" hebben gepleegd.

Maar ingebed in de geschiedenis van het imperialisme vn de VS is de geschiedenis van wereldwijd verzet. _Washington Bullets_ is ook een boek over hoop en de mogelijkheden die miljoenen tot nu toe onbezongen helden hebben laten zien. Als we deze verhalen lezen, kunnen we niet anders dan de noodzaak inzien om samen te werken om de aarde te redden en een nieuwe wereld van echte democratie te creren voor de onderdrukten en de massa. Wij zijn de massa, schrijft Evo Morales in het voorwoord van het boek. "En de massa zal na verloop van tijd winnen".


*Monthly Review*

----------


## Revisor

Boek is hier te lezen en/of te downloaden:

https://dialecticalartist.files.word...y-prashad-.pdf

----------

